# BBB Hi mountain



## dave17a (May 22, 2015)

20150516_124202.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 17, 2015






Got the price chopper pork loin special. Cut 1.00 per lb. 9.39 lbs.













20150516_151620.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 17, 2015






Trimmed down and cut in half . Tail end is 4.4 lbs. Bottom is 3.9













20150516_153614.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 17, 2015






Hi mountain BBB measured out accordingly.













20150516_155250.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 17, 2015






Wrapped up and will take Tuesday. Shake pepper all over. Smoke fore it of 145. More picks comin.


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2015)

Looks like a good start I like that Hi Mountain BBB


----------



## pc farmer (May 22, 2015)

BBB made with a loin?????

I will be watchin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2015)

Canadian BBB!


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2015)

c farmer said:


> BBB made with a loin?????
> 
> I will be watchin


I use it for belly bacon as well


----------



## pc farmer (May 22, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> I use it for belly bacon as well



To make BBB????     I use butts for bbb, belly for belly bacon and loins for cb and cbops.


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2015)

And High Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure is very good with all three


----------



## pc farmer (May 22, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> And High Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure is very good with all three




Ah, I got ya now.   Me being dumb again.


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2015)

No what's dumb is that as long as I've been around and making bacon I've never made true BBB


----------



## dave17a (May 22, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> And High Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure is very good with all three


Have only done wiyh loin. Do butts for other, pulled pork, saving other butts for SAUSAGE! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Slice thin with onoin, home grown mater and onion, mayo sandwich. UUUUUUM!


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2015)

Dave try it on some bellies it comes out awesome


----------



## dave17a (May 22, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> Dave try it on some bellies it comes out awesome


May have to do that this fall.


----------

